

Researchers create "clickjack rootkit" for Android that hijacks apps - czr80
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/07/researchers-create-clickjack-rootkit-for-android-that-hijacks-apps/?comments=1#comments-bar

======
arpit
There seems to be an article like this every month or so that makes it appear
that the Android OS is full of security holes and its trivial to trick/phish
users. But is there any actual reported widespread case? For how big the
Android user base is, why is there nothing at the scale of the Windows viruses
of yesteryear.

~~~
gala8y
_But is there any actual reported widespread case?_

cf <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4197340>

It may turn out that we are getting there.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
So essentially it modifies a shortcut (well, adds one, deletes another)?

It's funny, you don't even need permissions to do this on Windows.

